

Floating point arithmetics in 19 programming languages - juuser
http://itreallymatters.tumblr.com/

======
jsharpe
false & true as the results are how floating point is _supposed_ to work. It's
exact for small enough integers and inexact for decimals that are not powers
of 2. I don't see the problem here.

~~~
juuser
Well, not supposed to work like that if you think it in terms of "regular"
mathematics and the problem is still (some|many) programmers don't know about
this problem...

